# Training Charleston, WV



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Callie was 7 mos old on Christmas Eve. We REALLY need to get her in to some training. Other than the basic stuff we have done at home. I contacted PetSmart but I've heard not so great reviews on them. Anyone in my area that could make a reccommendation?


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

:help:I'm bumping this because DH has finally said he wants a trainer to come to our house and work with our Pups. I don't want just anyone coming in, anyone in my area have suggestions??


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Samantha:

Here are some options locally:

The trainer at our local Petsmart is pretty decent. I have heard only good things about her.

The Kanawha Obedience Training Club starts classes on January 8th at the Dunbar Recreation Center. They usually run ads in the local Charleston newspapers adversting the start of a new six or eight week class session. I know many of these trainers personally and have traned with them off and on for years. 

Marta Spry has her own training center in Hurricane, WV (not far) and she is an incredible trainer that I have known for almost 15 years. Her training center is called Good as Gold Dog Training. Google her and you will find her webiste. 

The Magic Valley Kennel Club in Charleston, WV has lots of members who compete and show in both conformation and obedience. They are usualy also present with KOTC at the Dunbar Recreation Center when the classes are in session (start in two days). They also have a website - www.magicvalleykennelclub.com.

Connie Blake runs K-9 Addiction Dog Training and has more than 30 years experience in obedience, agility and rally. She is located just outside of Charleston. 

Bill Shafer runs Labradorite Kennels and they show in both obedience and conformation. www.labradoritekennels.com (I think). 

I am not certain that any of these individuals will come to your home. However, all of these are a place to start and to network. My personal recommendation would be for the KOTC classes at the Dunbar Recreation Center on Sunday (two days from now). I might even be there with my GSD, Max, if I can swing it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you tried the Association of Pet Dog Trainers website? 

Dog Trainer Search


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

WVGSD said:


> Samantha:
> 
> Here are some options locally:
> 
> ...


Ever heard of him?? Home


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

...and another question, is there a way to check these people out?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Samantha:

You can go to Marta's, Connie's and Bill's training centers to watch them train as long as you contact them and ask.

Don Miller (Donka GSDs - have a website) also does training in Parkersburg pretty much from Spring thru the late Fall. He has many champions and obedience titled dogs that he owns or bred. 

The KOTC classes that begin on Sunday in Dunbar at the Recreation Center include both puppy (up to 6 months old), beginners, advanced, utility and rally. There will be plenty to see for four solid hours and many people to meet and speak with.


----------

